# Brauche Empfehlung für Grafikkarte!



## Big-Daddy-S (9. April 2006)

Hi!
Meine Grafikkarte hat den Geist aufgegeben und nun suche ich eine neue!
Ich suche eine ATI Readon als AGP und 256mb sollte sie auch haben aber mehr als 200€
möchte ich auch nicht ausgeben!
Jetzt bin ich auf eure Hilfe angewiesen weil ich weis nicht ob ich mir eine aus der x serie kaufen soll oder so ne  9800se oder 9600xt!
Benutzen will ich sie hauptsächlich zum Spielen!


Was würdet ihr mir emphelen?


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (9. April 2006)

Eine X800 GTO wäre jetzt meine Empfehlung:
Sapphire X800 GTO Lite-Retail

Lite Retail heisst hierbei, das keine Spiele-CD dabei ist... entspricht sonst aber genau einer normalen X800 GTO.


----------



## MCrookieDe (12. April 2006)

Also auf keinen Fall 9800se oder 9600xt. Die können nicht mehr mithalten.
Ich hab meine 9600xt neulich ausgetauscht gegen eine
PowerColor X800 GTO. Diese Karte kann ich allerdings auch
nicht empfehlen. War ein Fehlkauf.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. April 2006)

Wie's scheint ist weiterhin (zumindest wenn wir mal bei ATI bleiben) die X800XT das Non-plus-ultra. Die 1600er Serie ist wohl auch nicht so toll wie die Bezeichnung und die 512MB Speicher vermuten lassen.


----------



## Private Joker (12. April 2006)

Also wenn du 40€ mehr ausgeben möchtest kannst du die hier ja kaufen:

 Madmoxx X800 Pro Ultima   
69 Punkte  
240 €  01/05  (02131) 124 37 77  
sehr schnell, leise bis lautlos / Radeon X800 Pro / 256 MB

ALso das ist die Gamestar-Wertung. Die GraKa ist auf Platz 3. Also wenn ich ne neue GUTE GraKa für meinen PC brauche würde ich die nehmen.


----------

